# 

## Robi25

Witam.

Mam starą betoniarkę 150L. Muszę wymienić w niej łożyska. Problem polega na tym, że odkręciłem bęben, ale nie mogę zdemontować korpusu piasty z ośki. Jest na to jakiś prosty sposób.

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## frank_gr

u mnie lozysko zdejmuje sie z drugiej strony bez demontazu bebna. wystarczy sygry ryzpiac i mozna sciagaczem sciagnac lozysko.

----------


## Robi25

> u mnie lozysko zdejmuje sie z drugiej strony bez demontazu bebna. wystarczy sygry ryzpiac i mozna sciagaczem sciagnac lozysko.


To masz pewnie inną betoniarkę.  Może ktoś robił coś takiego?

----------


## amstrong89

a zdjąłeś bęben?

----------


## Robi25

> a zdjąłeś bęben?



Tak, bęben zdjęty. Pozostał tylko korpus piasty i piasta.

----------


## batko lenin

Na końcu osi powinna być nakrętka z zabezpieczeniem. Odkręcić, a pózniej już tylko ściągacz albo " ruski klucz" i jakiś zdrowy pobijak( najlepiej twarde drewno). Tylko z czuciem, czasem piasta jest krucha (odlew), więc łatwo przedobrzyć... :sad:

----------


## Robi25

> Na końcu osi powinna być nakrętka z zabezpieczeniem. Odkręcić, a pózniej już tylko ściągacz albo " ruski klucz" i jakiś zdrowy pobijak( najlepiej twarde drewno). Tylko z czuciem, czasem piasta jest krucha (odlew), więc łatwo przedobrzyć...


Dobrze zrozumiałem?

Jak bęben jest ściągnięty to odkręcamy nakrętkę tą dużą z piasty od strony bębna, tą co jest pod korpusem? Potem ściągamy korpus ściągaczem a samą ośkę wybijamy od strony korpusu na zewnątrz?

----------


## batko lenin

Tak jest, ale ośi nie rusz...Piasta powinna zejść razem z łożyskami; przy odrobinie pecha pierścień wewnętrzny jednego z nich zostanie na osi i trzeba go wybić. No a jak nie idzie, to przetnij pierścień szlifierką kątową, zwykle pomaga... Notabene, tam jest jedno czy dwa łożyska? W mojej są dwa, ale to duża bestia i piasta dziwnie przypomina mi piastę od przyczepy ciągnikowej :big grin:

----------


## Robi25

> Tak jest, ale ośi nie rusz...Piasta powinna zejść razem z łożyskami; przy odrobinie pecha pierścień wewnętrzny jednego z nich zostanie na osi i trzeba go wybić. No a jak nie idzie, to przetnij pierścień szlifierką kątową, zwykle pomaga... Notabene, tam jest jedno czy dwa łożyska? W mojej są dwa, ale to duża bestia i piasta dziwnie przypomina mi piastę od przyczepy ciągnikowej


Dwa łożyska. Ale obecnie jest tylko jedno, bo podczas pracy jedno całkowicie się rozpadło aż odpadł ten dekiel na końcu korpusu (ten którym zakończony jest korpus). To drugie łożysko jest na miejscu (to od strony dna bębna). 

A czemu ośki nie ruszać? Szczerze mówiąc to wygląda ona jakby była na stałe z konstrukcją betoniarki. Podczas uderzania młotem nawet nie drgnie.

----------


## batko lenin

Osi nie rusz; ona jest na stałe przymocowana do pałąka. Ty musisz tylko wymienić łożyska. Ważna uwaga: nie zniszcz gwintu na końcu osi i dobrze zabij (lub wkręć- zależy od konstrukcji) dekielek. Chodzi o to, żeby do łożysk nie dostał się piach, cement czy co tam będziesz mieszał :stir the pot:  .Smar do łożysk może być polski ŁT-43 lub inny.

----------


## alex777

W betoniarkach 20-sto letnich lub starszych korpus piasta jest żeliwny i można go zdemontować natomiast jeśli betoniarka ma 10-15 lat to prawdopodobnie ma korpus metalowy, wspawany w bęben. W obu przypadkach w bębnie znajduję się kapsel - nakrętka osi bębna, w zależności od producenta jest wkręcana lub wciskana. Po zdemontowaniu jej wybije się oś.

Pozdr.

----------


## Włodeek62

Ja mam bęben i łożyska zdjęte, jednam mam problem z ponownym zamontowaniem łożysk, czy powinny być skierowane w tę samą stronę, czy przeciwstawnie?

----------


## kostek_9413

witam dołączę się do postu kolegi mam podobna sytuacje możecie mi powiedzieć jak wymienić łożysko to górne? cały ten korpus z fot.1 trzymający bęben mogę ściągnąć schodzi z jednym łożyskiem ale drugie łożysko znajduje sie na osi bębna jak by ale nie mogę go w żaden sposób ściągnąć gdyż ogranicza go tulejka która jest częścią osi fot.2  (zdjęcie podglądowe) ,jedynie można to łożysko ściągnąć od góry ale nie mam pojęcia jak zdemontować ośkę czy na sile młotkiem czy jakimś sposobem?

----------


## krzysiekbyd

Witam.Odswieze troche temat  :Smile:  . Rozebrałem prawie cała betoniarke ale został mi panew dolny i górny .Jak sie do tego dobrac ? .Z ramy wybiłem dwa tzw kliny chciałem wybic wał ale ani drgnie  :sad:  . Na dole nie mam nakretki ! . Czytałem ze niby jakis kapsel jest ale ja go nie mam cos takiego tylko z wieksza iloscia dziur na sruby http://allegro.pl/czesci-betoniarka-...157887918.html

----------


## krzysiekbyd

Ale jestescie pomocni !! .Przez dwa lata i na tym forum cisza !!

----------

